# so a guy today said...



## drun_ken (Aug 27, 2009)

that i am too much involved in the(how do ya say my own shit) not ego but sumtin similar...fukin hippies.....oh yeah tried ta tell me i had toooo much pride...and that it was gettin in my way...fukin hippies yo....bitch i take pride in everything i do....weather its cookin you a steak or squat pirating yer fukin abandon place fer my own...ohhhhhhhh a squat pirates life is a wonderfull life ya find it out on the streets.... well take yer squat and bop yer head and beat ya till ya bleed....ooooohhhhhhh well beat ya till ya bleed well beat ya till ya bleed....a squat piartes life is a wonderful life....fukin hippies yo....


----------



## Mouse (Aug 27, 2009)

I gotta admit, I'm a bit prideful at times.

but it's because I'm always right and fuckers need to listen to me more.

and I will admit when I don't know waht the hell I'm talking about. Which still makes me right, right?


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 27, 2009)

right right...thats the way it werks....if ya can do sumtin da proper like way who da hell should tell ya different....right....right?


----------



## Rash L (Aug 28, 2009)

agreed!!


----------



## bote (Aug 28, 2009)

they`re starting to chaff


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 28, 2009)

damn hooligans fuck that, i woulda peed on him...then been proud about it.


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 29, 2009)

all in all he just made wanna get that "hated & proud" tattoo that much more....in big red letters right across my neck...


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 29, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> I think pride is a effect of some insecurity. You have to make up for something you feel isnt quite there. Get angry, because your not comfortable, humble and content, otherwise you wouldnt care what someone has to say so superficially.



im a firm believer that if yer gonna do something do it to yer best ability....and taking pride in what you have just done isn't bein insecure...its sayin yeah i did that and that is fukin awesome....so what you saying is after Michelangelo painted the Sistine chapple he stood back in all his *insecurities* and thought fuk yeah i did an awesome job on that one...yeah...i don't think so....and when you catch out on the fly im sure you don't feel good about yerself at all do ya...

the kid upset me (and he did so cuz i respect him) cuz he said i had too much pride and that it is a barrier in my life...which i just couldn't comprehend cuz the more pride i put behind a project the better it turns out...oh wait let me rephrase this into your words so you can understand....apparently the more insecure i am about a project the better it turns out....the more shit i read from you the more i think your a moron...and the more i think yer a moron the less likely i will ever respect you...but then again...im from south st. philladelphia up on ave c and i spent the night in jail cuz i tried ta bomb berkly ohhhh i don't care about you fuck you...:thebird:
:thebird:


----------



## Mouse (Aug 29, 2009)

I think being too prideful can only hodl you back liiiike... my co-worker has been evicted, and he refuses to ask his mother if he can move back into her house for a few weeks to get his shit together. He's got too much pride to do that... so he's gonna pay $250 a week to stay in a hotel, which will keep him too broke to move into a new place. THAT type of stupid pride can fuck you over. He's homeless and doesn't want to be, but he'd rather screw himself outta a lot of money instead of sleeping on his moms couch for a lil bit.

but then again, it may work out for him so who the hell knows. 

that's just an example, people do stupid things like that in the name of "pride" in many other ways.

For example, I know damn well my job is FAR below me. I don't think that's in any way an exageration. My job is CRAP and I'm way better than it. BUT, I need money and can't get another job that will allow me to attend college w/ a very flexible schedual, so, despite my pride telling me I can do better and I deserve better, I work there anyway because I need to


----------



## Dmac (Aug 29, 2009)

sorry, mike stood back and wanted to do more, he was not satisfied with what he did. he always thought that he could have done it better. so the historians say.


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 30, 2009)

Mouse said:


> I think being too prideful can only hodl you back liiiike... my co-worker has been evicted, and he refuses to ask his mother if he can move back into her house for a few weeks to get his shit together. He's got too much pride to do that... so he's gonna pay $250 a week to stay in a hotel, which will keep him too broke to move into a new place. THAT type of stupid pride can fuck you over. He's homeless and doesn't want to be, but he'd rather screw himself outta a lot of money instead of sleeping on his moms couch for a lil bit.
> 
> but then again, it may work out for him so who the hell knows.



thats not pride thats stupidady.....


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 30, 2009)

Mouse said:


> For example, I know damn well my job is FAR below me. I don't think that's in any way an exageration. My job is CRAP and I'm way better than it. BUT, I need money and can't get another job that will allow me to attend college w/ a very flexible schedual, so, despite my pride telling me I can do better and I deserve better, I work there anyway because I need to



and this is the opposite of being stupid...being smart....you should take pride in the fact yer this smart....lord knows im proud of you....and hell i really don't even know ya....but hey having a werk ethic and trying ta learn sumtin is an awesome thing ta do with yer spare time....


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 30, 2009)

dmac66 said:


> sorry, mike stood back and wanted to do more, he was not satisfied with what he did. he always thought that he could have done it better. so the historians say.



never been a fan of record history from that long ago.....look at the bible...but thats a whole different thread....and who knows a man with that talent was probably a perfectionist...and could always find a flaw...i know i do with my artwerk....but i still look back on it and say hell yeah not too bad...unless it realy is shit then hey guess what.... im not proud of it....


----------



## drun_ken (Aug 30, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> im sorry, ill never understand your ideology. pride is something you conjure out of your testicles, learn to live without


so women dont have any pride huh...interesting...yer an idiot...


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2009)

uh yeeeaaah.. Ive got pride. my ovaries make lots of other things too!

ken - my examples were jsut to contrast the different definitions people can have of pride. Yes, I think what my co-worker is planning on doing is stupid, but he sees no other option because his pride is dictating his choice. sometimes your pride can hold you back if you take it, and yourself, too seriously. you gotta out-wit your pride sometiems and let logic prevail. 

taking yourself too seriously will always fuck things up. look at these silly gang bangers shooting eachother over skuffed sneakers. That's far too serious it's insane. But to them, it's pride. 

"Everybody cooooooooooo-ooooool Out!" - upright citizens brigade


----------



## Poe Boy (Aug 31, 2009)

There's a difference between pride and arrogance, a lot of people don't know that.

Then again what a lot of these "free love, give yourself up" assholes really mean is you're not lickin' their ass enough, so they call you pridefull, when they should really look in the fuckin mirror.


----------

